# Niagara Falls Vacation Pics



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, my wife and I had an awesome time in Ontario. I thought I'd share some of the better pictures we got.

That's not photoshopped...the rainbow covered almost the entire American Falls.








A little fun with the Sepia setting on the digi cam. 








The Toronto skyline from Toronto Island


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Photos... The rainbow one is really cool!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice...


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful, I must go there someday.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics Aaron, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Aaron! I'm glad you both enjoyed your vacation.


----------

